# net.lo hangs on boot and will not start

## mreff555

I can't really think of any changes that were made. I was starting fine, until one random reboot. I had to use a boot disk and enable interactive mode just to be able to boot the system. Now I still can't get it to start. Is there anything simple I should check. I'm not getting any errors so I'm not really sure what to look for.

----------

## mreff555

I have an update... I guess it's an improvement. Well, at least an explaination for why I didn't notice it earlier.

I am for whatever reason unable to start net.lo if there is not an ethernet connection present. This means it will not boot without an ethernet connection.

anyone ever seen this?

----------

## mreff555

Strangely enough the problem is resolved. After rebooting with an Ethernet cable plugged in I was able to reboot again without the Ethernet cable.

Whats even stranger is that I appear to be talking to myself. Oh well, Problem solved.

----------

